# Creative Zone/Virtual Zone



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

hoping that someone can help. I am wanting to start a small business in the UAE and have my products manufactured and sold to the local market there. I would like to set up in a freezone and I have looked into 2 in particular, the Creative Zone and Virtual Zone. Has anyone had any experience with them? How many visa's do they usually give? I need one for myself and my husband, however my husband has a Pakistan passport and he will not be working for my business. Can he get the Residency visa through me and then find work elsewhere? 

I am interested in any experiences with these 2 specific freezones, am considering setting up with them - I contacted them a few days back and they havent got back to me yet!

Thanks!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I do not have much idea about Creative Zone and Virtual Zone....

what products are you selling? are they beauty products or similar? may be you can set up one from chamber commerce as a supplier... it is costly..


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

nm62 said:


> I do not have much idea about Creative Zone and Virtual Zone....
> 
> what products are you selling? are they beauty products or similar? may be you can set up one from chamber commerce as a supplier... it is costly..


I design Islamic fashion for women - Hijaabs. Which Chamber of Commerce is this and what can I set up with them? What suggestions do you have?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> I design Islamic fashion for women - Hijaabs. Which Chamber of Commerce is this and what can I set up with them? What suggestions do you have?


MashAllah you design hijaab...
it is a good business here!

Well the easiest way to create a license is to go to economic department (they call it Dubai Municipality in Deira) anyone can give you the location... 

you have to look for an emarati partner and pay him annual partnership... i know many who pay dh 3000 - dh 5000 annually.... i know you are thinking who will accept this amount annually... well give an advertisement in gulfnews classifieds and see the results.... unemployment rate is soooo high here that anyone will be willing to accept it...

Other option is to go to Dubai Chamber of Commerce in Deira (opp. economic department).... it the building they show on TV on Deira side... i call it the pizza cut building... along with etisalat building and NBD....

they will ask you to show some amount of investment...

Oh by the way everything you need related to business it situated on this same street...

Next it is you wish to open a shop in a Mall/ centres or street.... 

But if you have decided to go free zone than i believe you have to keep it on new dubai side...

Hijaab business will be best in Rashidya, Warqa, Mirdif and that area... where Arabs (emarati live)..... Oh i forgot the main market Deira (oldest market near Maktoum bridge for Abaya).... oh you can check out this mall in Jafliya (Satwa) opp. Dubai Civil defense (fire station)...


If interested my friends go out for shopping in the biggest Abaya market in UAE....
Ajman Abaya market opp. lulu... I hope you have heard of Ajman (it is an emirate)....


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would wait till they get back to you because I do not believe they offer a license for the type of business you require, but don't take my word. My experience with virtual zone was that they got right back to me so I am surprised you have had to wait on them. Also I walked into their office one day and someone sat with me and explained everything.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

nm62 said:


> MashAllah you design hijaab...
> it is a good business here!
> 
> Well the easiest way to create a license is to go to economic department (they call it Dubai Municipality in Deira) anyone can give you the location...
> ...


Thank you 


This makes me wonder how much people usually pay sponsors! 

So if I go down the Dubai chamber of commerce route, does this take out the need for a sponsor??? And how much initial investment do they require, do you know?

Thank you for letting me know the areas that I should consider setting up a showroom, if I can find a sponsor  I appreciate it  I heard Ajman, on this forum, has good manufacturing facilities for clothing - so I will be looking into that. How far is it from Dubai?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would wait till they get back to you because I do not believe they offer a license for the type of business you require, but don't take my word. My experience with virtual zone was that they got right back to me so I am surprised you have had to wait on them. Also I walked into their office one day and someone sat with me and explained everything.


I got a reply from the RAK freezone today, but nothing yet from virtual zone or Creative zone! I am quite surprised really, they usually are keen to sell their products... but oh well!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> This makes me wonder how much people usually pay sponsors!
> ...


Limited Liability Company (LLC) --- in Uk it is called Ltd. 
You need AED 300, 000 to create a license... Apart from Chamber of Commerce will ask for a stock worth dh 50,000 - dh100,000 at least... (re- check this info)...


it will take about 30 -45 minutes drive from bur dubai to Ajman (No traffic)... use google map for location...

If you are opening a showroom... you might have to pay a little higher amount to the Sleeping partner (non active partner)... 

you can also go to sheikh mohammed for young entrepreneur 
http://www.sme.ae 
and find a local partner (participating partner- active) who will invest with you and operate/ work along with you as well.... 

Dubai Guide: Starting a Business, All you need to know to start a business in Dubai: There are three major


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Limited Liability Company (LLC) --- in Uk it is called Ltd.
> You need AED 300, 000 to create a license... Apart from Chamber of Commerce will ask for a stock worth dh 50,000 - dh100,000 at least... (re- check this info)...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the links  I will look into them, InshAllah. I am not too sure now, with the information that you have given me, that doing business off a freezone initially is a good idea. My designs will be a collection of only 6-7 pieces, hand made initially and although I will have stock, it will be no where near that amount to begin with. I want to initially test the market in Dubai with these and see how successful it will be. If it takes off, then I will go down the route of having a showroom, large inventory amounts etc... and getting a sponsor. I think I will stick to the freezones for now, as they dont reallt have these requirements. Can you suggest a freezone for fashion/Islamic wear?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> Can you suggest a freezone for fashion/Islamic wear?



out of 32- 36 free zone areas in UAE.... 

Mmm... may be Ras Al Khaimah is a supportive emirates in uae for new businesses....

UAEFreezones.com::Free Zone company formation|UAE offshore registration|UAE Real Estate|UAE Freezones Directory


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

nm62 said:


> out of 32- 36 free zone areas in UAE....
> 
> Mmm... may be Ras Al Khaimah is a supportive emirates in uae for new businesses....
> 
> UAEFreezones.com::Free Zone company formation|UAE offshore registration|UAE Real Estate|UAE Freezones Directory


Yes, I am in contact with them  thank you


----------

